# 750-891 Visualisierung auf WinCC



## Zonder (29 April 2021)

Hallo,

gleich vorweg: ich versuche zum ersten mal überhaupt was mit einer WAGO CPU zu machen, bin absoluter Neuling was CodeSys 2.3 und Wago angeht.
Habe bis her nur SIEMENS Steuerungen programmiert.

Was ich bis jetzt geschafft habe ist, dass ich den Wago 750-891 Controller zum laufen gebracht habe.
In dem Controller habe ich Merker als Globale Variablen angelegt.
Auf diese Merker möchte ich mit WinCC V7.5 zugreifen.

Im WinCC habe ich den Treiber "Modbus TCP/IP Unit #1" angelegt.
Im Status wird mir auch angezeigt, dass WinCC eine Verbindung zum Controller erfolgreich aufgebaut hat.

Nun scheitere ich jedoch an den Variablen.
Die Hilfe von WinCC sagt zwar, dass die Merker mit 4x beginnen, jedoch weiß ich nicht wass nach 4x eingetragen werden soll.
Hier habe ich diverse Möglichkeiten ausprobiert jedoch ändert sich nichts in der WinCC - Anzeige und auch nichts in der Wago Watchtable.

Kann mir vielleicht Jamand sagen was man da genau einträgt?
Reicht es überhaupt, die Merker als Globale Variablen anzulegen oder muss man da noch was am Modbus einstellen?


----------



## ccore (29 April 2021)

Hallo, 
unter 
https://www.wago.com/de/d/1252

mal ein Handbuch (hier 750-881) runterladen. Auf Seite 239 gibt es die Zuordnung zu den Modbus Adressen: 
%MW0 ist hier 12288 oder 16#3000 

Gruß


----------



## Zonder (30 April 2021)

Hallo ccore,

danke für den Tipp.

Leider funktioniert die Anzeige auch nicht mit der Adresse 12288 oder 16#3000.
Das kommische ist ja auch, dass man den Merkerbereich in WinCC auswählen kann. 
Jedoch finde ich nirgendswo einen Hinweis was für eine Adresse ich dafür in WinCC eintragen soll.
Vielleicht passt ja auch der CPU-Typ "984" im Modbus-Treiber nicht?

Gibt es vielleicht Jemanden, der sowas schon mal umgesetzt hat?






Komisch finde ich auch unter WinCC, dass es ja dieses Dropdown Feld gibt, wo man den Bereich auswählen kann.
- Wenn man "0x Coil..." auswählt, dann trägt WinCC in der Adresse auch 0x... Ein.
- Wenn man "3x Input..." auswählt, dann trägt WinCC in der Adresse 2x... Ein.
- Wenn man "4x Holding Registers..." auswählt, dann trägt WinCC in der Adresse 3x... Ein.






--- Teufelzeug ---


----------



## Oberchefe (30 April 2021)

Probier mal 4x Holdingregister mit der Adresse 52288


----------



## Oberchefe (30 April 2021)

Beziehungsweise auch 52289, manchmal wird ab 0 gezählt und manchmal ab 1.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 April 2021)

Also ich habe eine Wago-Steuerung an WinCC angekoppelt, kann dir leider nicht sagen welcher Typ da die Steuerung nicht von mir kam.
Im WinCC-Treiber habe ich bei CPU-Typ "Premium, Micro" eingestellt, und bei den Adressen habe ich dann als erste bei mir 3x12299, also im Variableneigenschaftsdialog dann als Bereich "4x Holding Registers / %MW".


----------



## Zonder (3 Mai 2021)

Geschafft!

Vielen Dank an alle!

Mein Aufbau:
- WAGO 750-891 Controller (CPU)
- WinCC Server V7.5

Am WinCC ist im Variablenhaushalt der Kommunikationstreiber "Modbus TCP/IP Unit #1" ausgewählt.
Für die WAGO SPS musste ich in den Verbindungsparametern den CPU-Typ: "Premium, Micro" auswählen. (Port 502 + Hacken bei "Datenworte in 32-Bit Werten tauschen")
Bei den Variablen musste ich in WincCC für %MW0 der WAGO-SPS die Adresse: 3x12288 eintragen.
Um auf ein Merkerbit zuzugreifen z.B. %M0.0 muss man die Adresse: 3x12288.0 in WinCC eintragen.
Bei den Wörtern habe ich als Datentyp "Vorzeichenloser 16-Bit Wert" eingestellt.
Zugriff auf Byte funtioniert auf den Ersten Blick noch nicht - Nur auf Wörter oder Bits kann ich bis jetzt zugreifen - muss aber vielleicht noch etwas rumprobieren.

Info:
Für die Siemens Programmierer ist es vielleicht gut zu Wissen, dass die MerkerWörter in der WAGO ungefähr so wie die Datenbausteine bei der alte S5-CPU zu sehen sind.
Wenn man das Merkerwort1 %MW1 anspricht, entsprich es dem MB2 und MB3. %MW2 = %MB4 & %MB5


----------



## Heinileini (3 Mai 2021)

Zonder schrieb:


> Info:
> Für die Siemens Programmierer ist es vielleicht gut zu Wissen, dass die MerkerWörter in der WAGO ungefähr so wie die Datenbausteine bei der alte S5-CPU zu sehen sind.
> Wenn man das Merkerwort1 %MW1 anspricht, entsprich es dem MB2 und MB3. %MW2 = %MB4 & %MB5


 Dass MW0 aus MB0 und MB1, MW1 aus MB1 und MB2 besteht u.s.w. (gilt auch für AW0, ... , EW0, ...) ist doch eigentlich die Regel und nicht die Ausnahme.

Die grosse Ausnahme bei S5 war doch, dass in DatenBausteinen (DB, DX) nicht wie überall sonst byteweise, sondern wortweise adressiert wurde.
Um die beiden Hälften der Datenworte zu adressieren gab es bei S5 DL für das linke (höherwertige) Byte und DR für das rechte (niederwertige) Byte.
Die BitNrn 15..8 waren die des DL und 7..0 die des DR.
Und es gab auch Doppelworte. 
Bei der WF470 gab es bei Doppelworten noch die Varianten Doppelwort seriell und parallel. 'Seriell' entsprach dem "üblichen" Verständnis von Doppelwort, nämlich zwei aufeinander folgende Worte im selben DB. 'Parallel' waren zwei Worte mit derselben Nr in zwei in der Numerierung aufeinander folgenden Datenbausteinen.
Dann gab es bei der WF470 auch noch Dreifachworte, diese aber nur in der Variante seriell. 
Irgendwie hinkt Dein Vergleich mit S5. Ich verstehe ihn leider nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Mai 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dass MW0 aus MB0 und MB1, MW1 aus MB1 und MB2 besteht u.s.w. (gilt auch für AW0, ... , EW0, ...) ist doch eigentlich die Regel und nicht die Ausnahme.



Na dass schreibt er so ja nicht. Er schreibt:


> Merkerwort1 %MW1 anspricht, entsprich es dem MB2 und MB3. %MW2 = %MB4 & %MB5



Bei Codesys ist die BYTE / WORD / DWORD Adressierung grundsätzlich anders als bei Siemens Steuerungen.


Beispiel:
Codesys MW 100 entspricht MB 200 und MB 201
Siemens MW 100 entspricht MB 100 und MB 101

Codesys MD100 entspricht MB400...
Siemens MD100 entspricht MB100....


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Mai 2021)

> Zugriff auf Byte funtioniert auf den Ersten Blick noch nicht - Nur auf  Wörter oder Bits kann ich bis jetzt zugreifen - muss aber vielleicht  noch etwas rumprobieren.



das sieht Modbus auch nicht vor, da kannst du lange rumprobieren.


----------

